# Forum Birthday



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Well bloody hell!

I've just realised I've been a forum member for a year! It's certainly flown and I've learned so much from a great bunch of people.

1385 posts later I'm still on the coffee path, like Caine from Kung Fu!









Thanks to all who persuaded me to go for a Gaggia Classic over a delonghi pressurised crap I nearly bought.









Special thanks has to go to The Systemic Kid who along with Big Tony went out of their way to help out a newcomer who was ready to hurl a Porlex against a wall and go back to instant.









The forum day at Bella Barista was also fantastic. Met some great folk (too numerous to mention), learned lots and had a great laugh. Thanks to Glenn, C Chap, Callum and all involved for organising this.

The DSOL has also been a complete education for me, I'd recommend it to any newcomers .Thanks to Coffee Chap for organising this and many things on this forum.

Thanks to you all, my coffee appreciation has improved dramatically and I'm ruined for the better


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy anniversary Clive, you wit and enthusiasm are always appreciated.....


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Happy (forum) birthday son!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1385 posts in a year is serious commitment. Well done and thanks for being such a great member.

Time flies when you're having fun


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Happy anniversary Clive sounds like just the occasion to celebrate with a nice shiny upgrade lol. It was nice to meet you at the forum day as well I cannot recommend these events enough to anyone. Any outsiders viewing the event would have thought we had all known each other for years, once we'd worked out who was who, it was a fun, informing generally great day out.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

'Ruined for the better' - like it. Happy forum birthday. The BB day was a real highlight, wasn't it?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Happy anniversary Clive sounds like just the occasion to celebrate with a nice shiny upgrade lol. It was nice to meet you at the forum day as well I cannot recommend these events enough to anyone. Any outsiders viewing the event would have thought we had all known each other for years, once we'd worked out who was who, it was a fun, informing generally great day out.


Cheers all









@Charlie, upgrade is on the road map at some point. Forum day good fun, particularly when we created a minor flood there!

Will have to go along to the Birmingham crawl that Gary's trying to organise as it's on the door step.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surgery date depending, I'm going to attempt to get to the Birmingham event. I'm hoping to put the surgery off until at least after my birthday, real one not forum lol although they're only 3 days apart, if I have to have the surgery earlier rather than later I'm not going to be in any shape to sit in the car and drive to Birmingham and then effectively be sitting down all day, although the prospect of a good curry in Birmingham which I've not had since my uni days is appealing. I'll never forget the 1st time I ever saw a "Table" Naan.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy (forum) birthday. I've been a member for a bit longer, I think but have only a third as many posts so I concur with Glenn about your commitment. Well done!

David


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats Clive. Many happy returns


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey Clive, now you've got two birthdays - just like the queen.......not that I'm implying anything.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Lol cheers Patrick


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

loving Caine from kung fu, proper hero.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congrats Clive , personally I've always seen myself as more of a Hong Kong fuey ( as opposed to Caine ) . Trying to get to brum as well , so hopefully see you there soon .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Congrats Clive , personally I've always seen myself as more of a Hong Kong fuey ( as opposed to Caine ) . Trying to get to brum as well , so hopefully see you there soon .


Excellent....driving down in the Fueymobile?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Excellent....driving down in the Fueymobile?


Nah, don't think Patricks up to the drive this time










Train , if I can sort work and childcare !


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Seems that we joined within a day of each other (theres a Pulp song in there somewhere .... almost)

I've been far less active in that time - must try harder ! My kit has changed a bit during that year :

FF X1 - sold within a month

Replaced with Cherub

MC2 - sold

Replaced with Quamar M80E - sold

Replaced with Mythos

Aeropress bought

Second Aeropress bought

Hario Kettle bought

V60 and 'jug' bought

2 hausgrind grinders on order

I'm now on my third set of scales (seems that they dont like coffee !)

I've met some great people at the forum day and through coffee related deals and chats

All this from one espresso after a meal at a local restaurant


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Happy forum birthday to you too Andrew.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

working dog said:


> Seems that we joined within a day of each other (theres a Pulp song in there somewhere .... almost)


Are either of you called Deborah? It never suited ya









happy forum birthday


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Are either of you called Deborah? It never suited ya


Only on weekends


----------

